# need help urgently pics included



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

i took car off road with suspected head gasket and whilst i was cleaning all parts up found this its on number 6 pot.there is a groove in it the groove in the pics seems like it goes all the way down but it doesnt only the top bit there is a slight grove in it maybe an inch long.before it took head off i did comp test and all 6 came back with 165 from cold do you think this will cause probs if i put back together like this cheers


----------



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

yes you can feel the lip also oil pressure was also mint from cold almost 8 bar and even after a good thrashing was always just under 4 bar


----------



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

ived had it for nearly 3 years and its never missed a beat .always service regular.i know its not a plug tip issue as checked the plugs.also when i took it off the road for a headgasket change i did a comp test and also a sniff test which proved headgasket so was mint up till it started to smoke and got a missfire but it was white smoke which led me to do headgasket checks cheers


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks like a crack. How about dye penetrant testing it?


----------



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

it dont think its crack as its only a slight marks m8


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

was there any signs of where the head gasket was gone ? that could be a crack and the source of your water, I have had that happen before.


----------



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

couldnt see any reason for headgasket gone and i preure tested head and all clear does it mean a rebore then.also on pistons the numbers are 2 sp3 05u 05 and i measured 83 is this a standard size or oversized cheers


----------



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

i had a good luck at it and it doesnt seem like a crack just a score.how would you check for cracks cheers


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

cossie0_4 said:


> i had a good luck at it and it doesnt seem like a crack just a score.how would you check for cracks cheers


Post 4, dye pen test as used by welders for flaw finding. If it looks like a score, maybe something has flaked off one of the rings?


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

I am afraid I dont know of a way to test it in situ, but to be honest if you have not found your source of water I would be concerned about that, what is your oil like any signs of water in it ? and have you got any slight polished markings on the piston edges? perhaps some pics of the pistons and the spark plugs may assist. if it is an RB26 86mm is std


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Personally, if it was MY engine, I wouldn't worry about it. A slight score is no big issue.


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

R32 Combat said:


> Personally, if it was MY engine, I wouldn't worry about it. A slight score is no big issue.


I would agree for a road car if he had found the source of the white smoke but with an good tested head and no sign of head gasket probs I would be more concerned.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Valid point, I should have read the entire post.


----------



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

the oil is mixing with water and the pistons are still in the block will get a pic of the gasket up for you too look at cheers
here is the gasket after looking abit better i found this do you think this could of cause the probs with gasket failure and the smoke cheers
















just another pic of mark i know the line goes right down but the score is only the top bit rest is smooth cheers


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

dont mean to be a gloom and doom merchant but that really does sound like a cracked bore, although for the cost of the parts involved I would be very tempted to reassemble with a new gasket and chance my arm.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

how much anti freeze do you run?


----------



## Steve Law (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi,

Sorry but I agree. I started out as a crack tester (no that is not a joke job....) at an aerospace company and it looks very much like a crack to me.

The procedure to test this type of thing is simple, if you have a decent general fabrication workshop near you they'll almost certainly be able to test it for you, its a quick job and shouldn't cost much at all.

If you can get your hands on a decent quality magnifying glass you will see much more clearly what it is your dealing with.

Good luck with it,

Steve


----------



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

i will try the magnifying glass tomorow.and i usually run a 50/50 antifreezem8


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

This is the stuff that I've been on about (3rd time lucky maybe!). 

Rocol 63151 Flawfinder Dye Penetrant 300Ml : Tooled-Up.com

It's also what Steve Law is talking about. Ambersil do a similar product, 3 tins for about £20, cleaner, flaw finder and developer. Both types are available from Buck & Hickman.

As Steve Law says, find a fab shop and they may lend you some or just go to a welding supplies firm. It can be done in situ and has got to be the cheapest first step. Hope this helps.


----------



## Steve Law (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi,

Yes Tazzmaxx is right that is exactly the stuff you need.

It is a very simple process and you can definitely do it yourself, you should definitely give it a go. If you can strip down a cylinder head you are definitely capable of crack testing...

Hope you get it sorted, but keep us posted.

Steve


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

This groove in your bore. 

Dont forget that your engine is cold now so may feel like a score. once hot i would guess the metal will expand and if it is a crack it will open? 


Also someone asking about anti freeze ratio? I guess they are asking more as it looks like you have alot of rust in your water ways. A good anit freeze should protect against this?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Can a cracked bore in an RB just be bored out a bit more and sleeved?

That would be a cheap option if possible.

Cheers,


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

markM3 said:


> Can a cracked bore in an RB just be bored out a bit more and sleeved?
> 
> That would be a cheap option if possible.
> 
> Cheers,


yes we have had RB blocks lined before.


----------



## markdett (Sep 8, 2010)

Id be dropping the sump, and taking out the piston. I had the same kinda marks from my bores when i melted ringlands. Was just peices of the broken piston ring scrapping in the bore. Specially being from number 6 piston ( more prone to ringland damage from det/pinging which maybe caused be the inlet manifold design?)

These blocks usually crack around coolant galleries more often around the center of the block, or under near the turbo's next to one of the welsh plugs. This looks like its cleared both of them places by a longshot. It also looks like more of a score mark in my oppinion


----------



## cossie0_4 (Dec 25, 2008)

the reason its rusty as i have had the head of for a couple of weeks and its on the drive with no water in it cheers


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

I think its a score not a crack.


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

It wants a rebore, period. You may find it's got a broken ring or ring land.


----------



## markdett (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah id be taking the engine out, either way its gonna have to be done. But yeah inspect those pistons!


----------

